

Nuit du Hack 2013 (Paris): Swiss e-voting system hacked - chmars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2VkE3Iz1vQ

======
chmars
Presentation in French, slides in English.

Summary in a newspaper (in French): [http://www.tdg.ch/suisse/vote-ligne-peut-
facilement-change/s...](http://www.tdg.ch/suisse/vote-ligne-peut-facilement-
change/story/22734675)

